# A Predestined Anti-Christ?



## Herald (Apr 21, 2007)

Jose Luis de Jesus Miranda has been in the news before. There have been other threads on the PB about this evil man. But now his media director claims he is *predestined *because He is God. 

We have seen the evil of the V-Tech gunmen, the sacrifice of children to the god of self (abortion), and men who are agents of the enemy such as Mr. Miranda.

Even so, come Lord Jesus.


----------

